# Wideangle for APS-c



## JoeKerslake (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm looking for a wide-angle lens for an APS-C body, predominately for landscape work. The lens needs to be able to fit a 100mm filter holder. I'd also love a focus dial, but that's not strictly necessary.

I've looked at many options (Tokina 11-16/EF-s 10-18/Sigma 10-20), but I just can't get my head around how they compare. 

Anyone got any suggestions or Experience?


----------



## ajperk (Mar 23, 2015)

Over the past few years I've owned, first, the Tamron 10-24, then the EF-S 10-22 for a couple years, and now I own the EF-S 10-18. The worst by far was the Tamron. I can't tell a huge difference between the two EF-S lenses optically, but I really like the IS on the 10-18 as well as how small it is even compared to the 10-22. 



JoeKerslake said:


> I'm looking for a wide-angle lens for an APS-C body, predominately for landscape work. The lens needs to be able to fit a 100mm filter holder.
> 
> I've looked at many options (Tokina 11-16/EF-s 10-18/Sigma 10-20), but I just can't get my head around how they compare.
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions or Experience?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 23, 2015)

The ones to consider are the Canon 10-18, Canon 10-22, Tokina 11-16, and Sigma 8-16. All offer similar optical quality (very good) that is better than the array of other alternatives. What differentiates them is:

Canon 10-18 – slow, has IS
Canon 10-22 – broadest range, middle speed
Tokina 11-16 – fast f/2.8, best for action
Sigma 8-16 – widest AoV, slow

Since you want to use a 100mm filter, they eliminates the 8-16mm. Landscape work doesn't usually need a fast aperture. I'd say if you routinely use a tripod get the 10-22 for the broader range (fewer lens changes), if you handhold sometimes the 10-18 may be the better choice.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 23, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> The ones to consider are the Canon 10-18, Canon 10-22, Tokina 11-16, and Sigma 8-16. All offer similar optical quality (very good) that is better than the array of other alternatives. What differentiates them is:
> 
> Canon 10-18 – slow, has IS
> Canon 10-22 – broadest range, middle speed
> ...


Nice summary, Neuro, and certainly a lot of good choices compared to the early days.


----------



## JoeKerslake (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Neuro!

The amazing choice is what is making it difficult to be honest. The 10-18 is looking like a viable candidate, I mainly shoot tripod, but handheld would be nice too. I also like how I can pick one up for £170, so it's a worth a punt.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Mar 23, 2015)

I had my struggles with a UWA for aps-c..

Do not get the sigma 10-20mm. It's slow and doesn't grab focus consistently. It's really a let down. the tokina 11-16mm is okay, just reduced zoom range. I found myself using the wide end 95% of the time.. basically felt like a prime uwa. I honestly didn't find the need for a 2.8 uwa so I bought the 10-22mm canon version after borrowing from a friend for a week. Very happy with the lens. Not the fastest but it grabs focus consistently and produces sharp images. what else can you ask for.


----------



## martinslade (Mar 23, 2015)

New Tokina 11-20 f2.8 looks interesting: http://www.slrlounge.com/tokina-11-20mm-f2-8-pro-dx-review-initial-thoughts/


----------



## JoeKerslake (Mar 23, 2015)

martinslade said:


> New Tokina 11-20 f2.8 looks interesting: http://www.slrlounge.com/tokina-11-20mm-f2-8-pro-dx-review-initial-thoughts/



This has become a serious contender in a matter of minutes.


----------



## martinslade (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm looking for an UWA mainly for room interiors and I think the new Tokina 11-20 f2.8 for my 70d could be good as I also want to try some twilight landscapes and night sky shots. Just eagerly waiting availability in the UK.


----------

